# Northern Benton County report



## trdsmn (Apr 13, 2014)

Couple grapefruit size reds (gyromitra) today but no morels yet. Prob another 1-1.5 weeks yet. May-apples are 2"-3"'s and red-buds are just beginning to get color. No hawthorn blooms yet though. 
Can't wait! Good luck to all :wink:


----------



## trdsmn (Apr 13, 2014)

At last!! Found 28 small greys this afternoon-all near mature oaks, black oaks mostly. Sure is dry pn them rocky hillss near Edmonson/Lincoln area. If they do not get some rain down that way soon, it will be a short morel season :-(
Happy hunting yawl


----------

